# Gaggia Classic or what?



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi folks.

Been looking at the forum and intend to retire my Delonghi and get a Gaggia Classic. My question is, if anyone can shed some light, what is the difference between a Classic with the chrome tube going down into the rear left of this drip tray and one with no tube. There also seems to be another Classic with the code ending BNC. Where might I find a reference to the different codes. Is there a particular variation that is better than the others. I know it's Saturday evening, is there anybody out there that can help?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcome and a good question

The silver (in some cases gold) tube is the outlet from the solenoid

Most Gaggia Classics have a solenoid but some older models don't (Gaggia Coffee vs Gaggia Classic)

Do you have a link to the machine in question?


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks for the prompt reply Glenn. This one is on Ebay and goes in the next hour. Looking through the offerings there seem to be others with no tube. The one in question is supposed to be four years old. I'm looking for a little used late model. It's a bit like exercise bikes folk use them for a month then they put them under the stairs!


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Most likely someone just removed the little pipe which comes from the solenoid valve and goes to the drip tray in order to get at the water tank and didn't put it back.

TBH it really isn't going to make much difference and you could probably get one easily enough if you really wanted one.

Incidentally mine was 3 years old when I had it, a year ago. It had an opv.


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

RP. I raised the question. He said there has never been a tube.

S.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I have 2 - both 6+ years old and both have tubes

Easy to come by should you need to replace it

PM me the ebay link and I will take a look


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi G.

No good with computers. Ebay item number 250708847524 if that helps.

Thanks S.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Having looked it I would be surprised if it didn't (but cannot be sure as the angle the images are taken does not show the outlet hole to the left of the grouphead, near the water tank)

It looks almost identical to a model I own

If you buy this you will need to get a real tamper (the plastic one is not fit for purpose)


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Thanks G.

Think I'm Going to leave it. There will be others. I'm sure the seller would have remembered a tube. Or as there is no original box maybe they threw the tube with the box. Perphaps thats why it was little used if it was spitting hot water after making a brew each time.

Thanks for you interest.

S.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

surfer said:


> Thanks G.
> 
> Think I'm Going to leave it. There will be others. I'm sure the seller would have remembered a tube. Or as there is no original box maybe they threw the tube with the box. Perphaps thats why it was little used if it was spitting hot water after making a brew each time.
> 
> ...


I've seen a lot on ebay without tubes and it really isn't an issue for me as IIRC all the classics had tubes, but were lost at one time or another, has no effect whatsoever. Still, maybe there may have been classics without opvs, but I wasn't aware of any.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

surfer said:


> it was spitting hot water after making a brew each time


I would expect that as it draws off the top of the puck.

Therefore 99.9% chance it will be fine. Bargain at that price.

If the pipe had been in place the liquid would have ended up in the drip tray


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Glenn.

Sorry not up to speed with the jargon yet, IIRC or OPVS probably obvious when you tell me. So, if the tube was lost or missing it would be unnoticable and of no consequence in the working of the machine. Whan about the ones with codes ending BNC. How do they differ. Sorry to be a pain.

S


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, a tiny bit of hot water comes down that tube from the over pressure valve (opv) as to it being an issue, it's up to you to decide. It's easy to obtain one if you decide it is an issue.

No idea about BNC code.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

BCN is brushed chrome (eg http://www.google.co.uk/products/catalog?hl=en&cr=countryUK|countryGB&q=gaggia+classic%2Bbcn&um=1&ie=UTF-8&cid=7929087353556911846&ei=Yea5TPaEMYieOpuPyPMM&sa=X&oi=product_catalog_result&ct=result&resnum=1&ved=0CDUQ8wIwAA#)

There are other codes but I cannot remember what they are. BCN is very common


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Hi Glen.

Sorry don't understand the jargon yet IIRC or OPVS. If all Classics had tubes and there is a hole in the drip tray on the one I'm watching, it would be possible to use it without the tube to no ill effect and these folk just haven't noticed is missing.

What is the one with acode ending BNC could it be one of those?

Thanks S.


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Sorry sent that twice.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

surfer said:


> Hi Glen.
> 
> Sorry don't understand the jargon yet IIRC or OPVS. If all Classics had tubes and there is a hole in the drip tray on the one I'm watching, it would be possible to use it without the tube to no ill effect and these folk just haven't noticed is missing.
> 
> ...


See my post above glenns. Literally, a tiny bit of hot water is flushed from the over pressure valve down that tube, into the small hole in the tray below. It may splash the teensiest bit on the tray without the tube, that's the only ill effect.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

IIRC = if i recall (another way of saying "from memory")


----------



## surfer (Oct 15, 2010)

Ho well, it all went a bit mad in the end. There will be others

A great welcome to the forum, thanks for your help guys.

Surfer.


----------

